# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  &#191;hay una diferencia entre ac&#225; y aqu&#2

## basurero

Hola todos. Tengo una pregunta.  ::   
Aunque s

----------


## Cesar

[quote=basurero]Hola todos. Tengo una pregunta.  ::   
Aunque s

----------


## basurero

Muchas gracias por la explicaci

----------


## Yazeed

[quote=basurero]Muchas gracias por la explicaci

----------


## Cesar

[quote=basurero]Muchas gracias por la explicaci

----------


## Cesar

[quote=Yazeed][quote=basurero]Muchas gracias por la explicaci

----------


## Yazeed

[quote=Cesar][quote=Yazeed][quote=basurero]Muchas gracias por la explicaci

----------

